# White Stripe Styrene Jr. Gent Pro V1



## Penl8the (Jul 17, 2013)

Another attempt for vertical segmenting. Eight wedges of Wenga sandwich between white styrene (0.50 mm thick). The pen kit is Jr. Gent Pro V1.

I applied about 10 coats of Wood Turner Finish - wipe-on longitudinally, not dipping. I used a hair blower/dryer at medium heat to speed up the drying in between coat.

No buffing afterwards.

Thank you for looking.

Comments are welcome.

Click on thumbnail to see fullsize picture.













Branden


----------



## Kevin (Jul 17, 2013)

That's classy, stylish, elegant, all those things! 

Very nice.


----------



## ssgmeader (Jul 17, 2013)

Very interesting concept. Do you just use CA with the styrene and wenga? And when you say wedges is the initial form a Octagon with the points of the wedges meeting in the middle?


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 17, 2013)

Very cool! Must be tedious cutting staves that tiny!


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 17, 2013)

Nicely done Branden!
That kit and plating look great with that blank.

Les


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 18, 2013)

Branden - it doesn't look like an "attempt" to me - it looks like a success 
Simply said, it is a beautiful pen. How long did it take for the glue up?
Scott


----------



## Penl8the (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Kevin,

Gluing the styrene to each wedge/stave took about 20 minutes because there were 8 of them. After that I had to glue the styrene/wedge sections into a cylinder (round blank) - this part took about 5 minutes. So not long.

But cutting the wedges to be exactly 45 deg requires a bit more time. But I have written a tutorial to cut the wedge "safely".

Question for you:

When I tried to add the tutorial as attachement in the "The Class Room" forum. I am seeing this statement.

*You are currently using N/A of your allocated attachment usage (Unlimited) [View My Attachments]*

I see you are on of the admin's on this site, maybe you can help me. Your assistance will be greatly appreciated.



NYWoodturner said:


> Branden - it doesn't look like an "attempt" to me - it looks like a success
> Simply did, it is a beautiful pen. How long did it take for the glue up?
> Scott


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 18, 2013)

Penl8the said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> Gluing the styrene to each wedge/stave took about 20 minutes because there were 8 of them. After that I had to glue the styrene/wedge sections into a cylinder (round blank) - this part took about 5 minutes. So not long.
> 
> ...



Branden,

Unfortunately you can't down load PDF's on this site.
You will have to do a lot of copy & paste to put a tutorial into the Class Room.

Les


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 19, 2013)

Don't give up Branden, I need to see that jig!


----------



## Penl8the (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi All (and Richard),

I hope I am not breaking any forum ettiquette when I am proposing this. I am too lazy to do multiple cut & paste, since I have tutorial written. 

Please email me with your return email address already. I will send the link or the .pdf file.



barry richardson said:


> Don't give up Branden, I need to see that jig!


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 20, 2013)

Can ya just post the link in this thread?


----------



## Penl8the (Jul 20, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Can ya just post the link in this thread?



Sure. Enjoy.

*Link to Tutorial*


----------



## Penl8the (Jul 22, 2013)

Penl8the said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> > Can ya just post the link in this thread?
> ...



Sorry wrong link. This should work better ...

http://www.penturnersparadise.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=7702


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 22, 2013)

Very clever Brandon! Thanks for sharing! A very useful jig for people who do flatwork and veneering as well!


----------

